# Puppy Apartment- has anyone used this? Good idea or bad?



## Whittyb958

Hello all! My puppy is coming home with me on August 20th! He is a Brussels Griffon... and I've included a picture here of him because- well, I can 

I found this crate called "Puppy apartment" that has great reviews on the website (of course it would) and seems like it would be a great idea.

Here is the promotional video I found while doing some research. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwZkNlcoWy0


Has anyone had any experience with this? I am considering purchasing it, as it seems like it would have its benefits than a smaller crate. I thought I would come to the "experts" opinion, however- if this truly would be an alternative puppy training solution to the crate and puppy pads/grass... 

 

I hope you all are having a good day!


----------



## Charis

It looks like an interesting solution. I wish I could weigh in here and give an option but I have never paper or pad trained my dogs (mine our trained to go outside only). It seems like a viable option especially if you have to leave the pup for a while as it will give the dog an option to go in the correct place while you are gone and not in their crate (or I guess bedroom in this case).


----------



## luvntzus

It's definitely better than regular crate training. Tiny puppies have tiny bladders and they CANNOT hold it like bigger dogs can. What I prefer (and what I always use) is an expen with puppy pads, a bed, toys and water. It's a bigger space than that crate. Something like this:


----------



## Whittyb958

Thank you for your reply!! 

We have a very tiny kitchen- and so I was thinking of putting a puppy gate at the entrance and allowing him to have that area during the day. I'd have the crate (which MAY be the puppy apartment with the bathroom) and some toys, water, etc.. just like you showed on your set up. Thank you for that picture- it allows for a visual that is VERY helpful.

Would giving him the kitchen space be acceptable, or do you think it would be too much space? It is larger than the picture you showed listed- but really not by much. Ha!


----------



## Charis

I would start small and work your way up. It is all about supervision and setting the dog up for success. If you get the dog apartment and he goes in the potty area, praise him. When he is consistently using the potty area increase the amount of space he has. As for choosing a starting size - go with enough to give him a bit of wiggle room and the amount you are willing to clean up if he goes outside of his potty area 
Ours were confined to the kitchen when we first got them. The were also larger dogs - proportionally it was roughly the same. If you have a tiny kitchen it would probably work for your little cutie.


----------



## Whittyb958

Thank you SO MUCH for your insight, everyone  

Let me add one more question.. at bed time, do you normally confine the dog to the crate or allow them full roaming privileges to their designated "area" (which for Bruce will be the kitchen). I've read both in my research- so I am wondering what is used most often / effectively.


----------



## Canyx

Whittyb958 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for your insight, everyone
> 
> Let me add one more question.. at bed time, do you normally confine the dog to the crate or allow them full roaming privileges to their designated "area" (which for Bruce will be the kitchen). I've read both in my research- so I am wondering what is used most often / effectively.


I never crate trained my dog so he always had run of his entire "area." Night and day. However this was when we were confident that he would go on the newspapers in that area, and not in some random corner. When he was completely housebroken we gave him run of a much larger area, which was the entire ground level of our house. And it's been that way till this day.


----------



## luv2byte

We gated our pups to a room when they were potty training. Once trained and could hold it until we got home (I usually work 6th days) then we would do mini test runs for letting them have full house access (trips to store...). By the time ours were 7mo old they had full access. They were trained that if they did have to go & couldn't hold it then they would go in our sunroom where we have tile. We did this for our mini Aussie, he has colitis so when he has a flare up he is unable to hold diarrhea. Thankfully, in two years he has only had to do this only a couple times (last time was just two weeks ago). And never does he do it at any other time.

When gated to a room they had a couple safe toys, potty pads, small amount of water and a dog bed.


----------



## Whittyb958

Thank you thank you!!  I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## lucidity

That picture of the puppy set up is great. I wouldn't worry too much about the kitchen being too big. My dog when he was a puppy had the run of the kitchen and the entry corridor, a pretty large area, and I had pee pads lined up along the corners. He always knew to pee on the pads and not in his bed.

Are you planning to have the pup use pee pads forever? Or are you eventually going to want him to go outside? If you're eventually wanting him to go outside, only use the pee pads as a temporary solution while his bladder is still developing. Just so you know, if you use the pads for too long, he might start to pee on anything that looks square and soft that's on the floor (rugs, especially). One of my friend's dogs does this and so their house has NO rugs whatsoever, only a pee pad in one corner. If they have any rugs on the floor, their dog gets confused and pees on the rugs as well.

When my pup turned 4 months old he started refusing to use the pee pads and would only go outside (on grass). So I stopped using the pads and brought him out every 5-6 hours instead, gradually upping it. Today he can go 8-9 hours without having to be let outside to pee/poop.


----------



## fonseca

Check out all the responses to my post... I have a wire crate which my sleeps in and puppy pads located nearby for toilet visits.

Hope it helps.


http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/98782-help-8-week-old.html


----------



## luvntzus

Whittyb958 said:


> Thank you for your reply!!
> 
> We have a very tiny kitchen- and so I was thinking of putting a puppy gate at the entrance and allowing him to have that area during the day. I'd have the crate (which MAY be the puppy apartment with the bathroom) and some toys, water, etc.. just like you showed on your set up. Thank you for that picture- it allows for a visual that is VERY helpful.
> 
> Would giving him the kitchen space be acceptable, or do you think it would be too much space? It is larger than the picture you showed listed- but really not by much. Ha!


 You're welcome! I'm glad I could be of some help. If you're going to give him free roam in an area like the kitchen then I would NOT use the puppy apartment crate. It will teach him the exact opposite of what you want- that he goes in the crate to pee. You can set up an area in the kitchen like the puppy playpen above. I think that would work out really well.


----------



## Sendiulino

We pen Samantha in the kitchen with baby gates. I can tell you right now that the kitchen has been a bit too large for her, but we didn't have any other solution. We know it was a bit big because she was "missing" the puppy-pad in the beginning and went on the floor near by (sometimes on the pad, sometimes on the floor) which clearly means the space she's living in is probably a touch too large. 

Now that she's nearly 4 months old, she has this problem a lot less and is hitting the pad more and more. I'd call her about 90% / 10% on the pad. We're being more diligent about taking her outside now that she's fully vaccinated though and will be weening her toward outside use as time goes on, but she will always have to use the puppy pads during the time we're gone to work, at least for another few months until she can control her bladder better.

If I had it to do over again, I'd probably purchase stand-alone gating that you can get at PetSmart or similar stores and make a smaller pen in the kitchen rather than giving her the whole thing. Keep in mind that our kitchen is pretty big so when I say it was too big, I really mean it. If you just have a tiny kitchen, you might not find that problem happening


----------



## Whittyb958

Thanks for the advice guys! 

The puppy pads are only a temporary solution. I would like him to be able to be trained to go outside.

When I say a tiny kitchen- I mean tiny. I think it will actually be a good amount of space. Its a one bedroom apartment. 

So you guys would suggest- then- opting out of the puppy apartment.. getting a regular crate and puppy pad to put in the corner? So the crate just becomes identified by a "sleeping" area- and you don't really lock the dog in at night.. still allow for free roaming? 

For some reason- the puppy potty training is the one thing I am researching and researching and constantly feel like I am not getting. I'll be like AH HA! okay! so this is the approach i'll take.. then I'll ready another article that says the previous approach SUCKS and they will NEVER learn that way.

I feel like ripping hair out. Ha!


----------



## Sendiulino

That's exactly what I'd recommend. That's what we do and aside from the occasional accident on the floor near the puppy pad (easily cleaned up from a kitchen floor), it's been perfect.

The best idea for potty training is to begin with a feeding schedule that is very, very regular. What we do is feed Sam two to three scheduled meals now, and the evening meal is the largest. We add a little water to make it more appealing so she'll eat a little longer. During the day while we're gone she has water available all the time but when we get home, we take up the water and give it back to her every hour on the hour. She can drink as much as she likes but when she walks away, we take up the water and (and food if it was meal time).

Then we take her out 5 minutes after she ate/drank. Nothing? Then we take her out after 10 minutes. 15 minutes.. until she goes. She _will _go within 5 to 30 minutes, and we've discovered our magic number is actually in around 5 minutes anyway which is perfect.

This gets their #2's on a schedule, but their #1s will be a bit more often until they are a touch older. At 4 months old, Sam is very comfortable going out every hour to pee. A month ago she was peeing every 2 seconds I swear 

Young puppies, you will find yourself taking them out every 20 minutes to see if they need to go though, and that's not abnormal. 

Anyway.. I feel one of the major keys to potty training is consistent food and water intake that you can clock on a watch. The super young puppies may not seem like it makes a difference, but once the pup grows just by a few weeks or a month or so, you DEFINITELY notice. Once you get the puppy on a feeding schedule, potty training becomes a lot easier. But remember that they won't have any major control over their bodily functions in a conscious sense until 6 to 8 months of age.

Edit: I should also add... just do whatever works *for you*.


----------



## lucidity

Is this your first pupoy ever? Dont worry, my current dog was the first puppy i ever raised and man, did I screw up. LOL. It took him a long time to be fully potty trained.

If your kitchen is THAT small, i'd just use a baby gate instead of spending money on a crate. Like you said, if you teach him that it's ok to eliminate in there, he ma never be able to be crate trained. What i did was borrow a baby gate from a friend who wasn't using it anymore. Just ask around, SOMEBODY you know is bound to have one. Friends, family etc. After you're done with potty traning you can always give it back  don't worry, you're gonna hear lots of different ideas on potty training. Just take a deep breath. It'll be fine!


----------



## Whittyb958

This is my first experience with potty training and the first few months of a puppy. When we got our family dog, I went to obedience classes with him- and worked on tricks, and heeling, and sitting.. but the "beginning puppy stuff" such as vaccines, socialization, potty training, knowing when its time to take your puppy on its first walk.. etc. etc. was all done my parents. I was too young to really do that at the time. 

I am good with dogs, and I know how to take care of one... but I am not the queen of knowledge when it comes to the first few things you do with your puppy. 

That is why I am reading and reading and researching... watching videos.. getting opinions. I want to be ready! 

I already am going to sign him up to puppy preschool after all the vaccines- but now that's another thing I am getting all wrapped up on: socialization! Do I do it before vaccines, where can I take him before all of this, when can I start to go on walks with my puppy.....- etc. etc. That's a different topic all together, but just a few examples of how I am getting two sides of the story and confused! 

I know when he gets here, it will be frustrating sometimes but so worth it in the end. I am just glad to have found a forum with so many knowledgeable people who are willing to help. 

As far as the baby gate goes- I already purchased one!!  I wanted to make sure she STAYED in the kitchen. I do have chinchillas in the living room. They are in a tall cage (like 6' ) and although I am not concerned really about the puppy and the chinchillas getting along (as they will have minimal interaction other than teaching him they are over there but to be ignored) I would rather that he doesn't roam free and go over and say hello while we aren't there and he's just a puppy.


----------



## lucidity

Lol, I did tonnes and tonnnnnesss of reading and researching before getting my puppy to but boyyyy was I in for a ride! Not trying to scare you or anything, though.  My puppy turned out to be a demon spawn so hopefully yours will be just fine!

I think you should pick one--either crate train him or not. If you're going to crate train, don't use pee pads. If you're going to use your kitchen, then the baby gate is enough. Just place the pee pads in one corner and bedding/toys/food/water in the other. 

What kind of dog will you be getting, btw? And we need pictures!! 

ETA: *facepalm* I just realized that you told us he's a Brussels Griffon, lol. But we still need more pictures!


----------



## Whittyb958

No problem! I am actually currently uploading a video my fiance made of our first visit with him!! Hopefully I will be posting that here soon  Thanks for the advice. I'll send you guys photos of his set-up when we get closer to the time!!

Edit made: Here is the video! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRdJXDfGQAk


----------



## Bighead_Stammerer

however, I think accompanying with my doggie is better, dogs is sociable and what they really need is the owner's care.


----------



## Mizuno

I like the picture of the puppy set up... that puppy apartment really kinda bothers me and would make me worry that the dog would associate any crate with "this is where I do my business!" regardless of the advertising. The living area of the crate is in SUCH close proximity to the potty area. (I had to fine tune potty train an adult poodle rescue, and I KNOW this wouldn't have worked for him.)

Really, when it comes to potty training, puppies are pretty predictable. If they're on a good eating schedule, you can time how long until they'll need to potty. With my ex-girlfriend's puppy, we immediately started bell training (jingle bells on the door) him the day he came home at 9 weeks. While he did have some accidents (like most puppies will) a vast majority of them were right next to the door because a)he knew outside was the place to do it, and b)because we couldn't run to the door fast enough to let Mr. Tiny Bladder out!

Best of luck with your puppy! Don't worry  it's not too hard!


----------



## kelii36

Wouldn't the puppy just get bored and start tearing up the pads? I don't think he'd like to stay in that tiny bedroom the entire time.


----------



## Whittyb958

I am not sure what you are relating to Bighead- but thank you to everyone who put in their opinion! I am NOT getting the puppy apartment and going with the "baby gate" idea.

Also, one more question regarding the puppy pads.

What if we do this? During the day- he has a puppy pad in that space? When we get home.. we remove the puppy pad and when we notice him going into "bathroom mode" take him to our porch where a puppy pad would be- so he would equate time with us = going outside, even if it is on the porch. THEN when he gets the vaccinations- I can start taking him outside to the proper area. 

And I'll remove the puppy pad in his area when he is old enough and can hold his bladder.

Thoughts?  Thank you all!


----------

